# Grayton Beach Reefs



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been out of the Destin area for a while now and have also dove some of the snorkeling reefs but recently was told about some of the other spots off of Grayton like Shunk Gulley. I have searched online for a while but have not come up with anything. 

If anyone has any insight on some reefs that are not very far offshore it would be greatly appreciated. I googled for some of the public spots around there but came up empty. Not looking for any private numbers but if you know anything that is well known that I am missing, please guide me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

There are tons of rocky spots in that area. I fish that area fairly often. 
N3016691 W8608960
Start there and glue your eyes to your bottom machine. The area stretches for miles with some great diving and fishing oportunities.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

there is turtle reef you can swim to off the beach. or are you talking further out?

about a dozen reefs off seaside.
https://strikelines.com/reefs/destin-public-reefs/


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

CaptainPJ said:


> There are tons of rocky spots in that area. I fish that area fairly often.
> N3016691 W8608960
> Start there and glue your eyes to your bottom machine. The area stretches for miles with some great diving and fishing oportunities.


Thanks!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

skiffdude said:


> there is turtle reef you can swim to off the beach. or are you talking further out?
> 
> about a dozen reefs off seaside.
> http://strikelines.com/reefs/destin-public-reefs/


Yeah, I know about the snorkel reefs. I was talking about some a little further out. I have always heard a lot about the public numbers out there and a lot of natural bottom but never really been. I live in the SRB area but have to run my boat out of Destin, I do not think I can make it out of the Dune Lakes when they are open... 

I will be starting to make some runs out that way this year to do a little free diving and spearing on my own. 

On another note, I would like to get a manageable RIB boat that I could pull down to the beach on a hand pulled trailer, something like 15 to 18 foot, that I could launch and just run right off the beach down in Grayton. Sure would make life easier and probably cheaper than fuel costs running all that way! 

Thanks for the link, I will check it out! I thought I looked on strikelines but I could have been mistaken.


----------

